# Official Memphis @ Sacramento Game Thread (12/23)



## GNG

<center>*A R C O  A R E N A
Tuesday, December 23rd, 2003
9:00 CST*</center>
<center> *vs* 
(15-12 / 6th Midwest) .. | .. (19-6 / 2nd Pacific)
Complete Standings

*Starting Lineups*
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/bo_outlaw.jpg" ALT="Bo Outlaw"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/pau_gasol.jpg" ALT="Pau Gasol"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/james_posey.jpg" ALT="James Posey"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_miller.jpg" ALT="Mike Miller"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_williams.jpg" ALT="Jason Williams"</IMG> *vs* <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_bibby.jpg" ALT="Mike Bibby"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/doug_christie.jpg" ALT="Doug Christie"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/predrag_stojakovic.jpg" ALT="Peja Stojakovic"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/brad_miller.jpg" ALT="Brad Miller"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vlade_divac.jpg" ALT="Vlade Divac"</IMG>
Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile...............Profile..........Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile

*Matchups to Watch*















James Posey draws Peja Stojakovic for the third time this year.
















Pau Gasol, coming off a strong performance at Denver, will try to keep Brad Miller off the boards.
</center>









*Head Coach:* Hubie Brown
<a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a>

*Notes*
Memphis is trying to recover from a 106-99 setback at Denver last night and snap a two game losing streak. ARCO Arena probably isn't the best place to do that, but they play the Kings tonight regardless. The Grizz are 1-16 at Sacramento all-time and lost on November 25th, 109-89. However, the Grizzlies defeated the Kings at home one week ago by the score of 105-100 in a fast-paced affair. Pau Gasol, coming off a 24 point 14 rebound performance against one of the better post defenders in Nene, will try to duplicate his success.

*Injury Report*
- Lorenzen Wright (sprained right ankle) is doubtful.
- Stromile Swift (flu) will play tonight.
- Dahntay Jones (sore left Achilles), Theron Smith (back spasms), and Ryan Humphrey (concussion) are on the injured list.

*Clubhouse*
Official Memphis/Sacramento Game Thread (12/16)
Official Memphis/Sacramento Game Thread (11/25)
Box Score (12/16) - Memphis (105) Sacramento (100)
Box Score (11/25) - Memphis (89) Sacramento (109)
Box Score (12/22) - Memphis (99) Denver (106)










*Head Coach:* Rick Adelman
<a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a>

*Notes*
The Kings are riding a three-game win streak, coming off a 117-98 rout of Portland. Sacramento is 14-1 at home this year, furthering the claim that ARCO is one of the toughest places for an opponent to get a win. Vlade Divac scored a season-high 26 points in the Portland victory.

*Injury Report*
- Chris Webber (left knee surgery) and Lawrence Funderburke (sore right Achilles) are on the injured list.

<center>
*Click HERE to See NBA.com's Preview for Tonight's Game! *




*ROUND*







*TOWN*</center>


----------



## AL9045

Going to be hard with Bradley Miller playing the way he has been...


----------



## GNG

I normally have faith in every game and all, but I don't have a good feeling on this one.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I normally have faith in every game and all, but I don't have a good feeling on this one.


I never have a good feeling when we're playing the Kings. And it would be even worse than usual tonight if Stromile wasn't available. Playing Sacramento without our starting center or backup center... :uhoh:


----------



## talula

A new starting lineup again tonight.

Jason Williams
Mike Miller
James Posey
Pau Gasol
Bo Outlaw


----------



## UKfan4Life

JWill blocked Brad Miller. :jawdrop:

What is it with Grizzly PGs blocking other players? :grinning:


----------



## talula

*End 1st* 
Memphis 32
Sacramento 20


*Kings* 
Stojakovic 10 points
Miller 3 rebounds
Bibby/Christie/Miller 1 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Miller 7 points
Gasol 5 rebounds
Gasol 3 assists


----------



## conkeso

32-20, believe!!!


And now I hope Hubie put the starters back in before Sacramento cuts the lead


----------



## talula

Who said James Posey was offensively challenged? He's been on fire lately. 


Thank god we signed him for the MLE instead of Scottie Pippen.


----------



## GNG

JWill's block on Miller was priceless.

James Posey had an obvious block get called a goaltend. I swear that the only thing NBA officiating is missing is a French judge.

Pau has seven points and has been aggressive.

All Grizz so far, but you know Sacramento's shooting is going to pick up...


----------



## GNG

I agree about Posey's scoring. He couldn't shoot at all when he was with Denver. His shot (especially from outside) has vastly improved in just one year.



> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> Thank god we signed him for the MLE instead of Scottie Pippen.


I remember when RobyG used to come in here and tell us that we needed to get Scottie Pippen AND Robert Horry with that MLE. :sour: :sour: :sour:


----------



## GNG

Here's a quick sequence of events:

Stojakovic tries a put-back and gets fouled. No-call. Peja cries like a ***** and intentionally BUMPS the official. A technical foul is called, deservedly. Should have been an ejection.

The very next play. Offensive foul on Bonzi (his 3rd) when no contact whatsoever was made with anyone on the court. Terrible make-up call. Pau volleyballs the ball to half-court and is called for a technical foul. Deservedly.

Next play after the technical foul shot. Bonzi is called for a fourth foul. Good call. Stupid play by Bonzi. IMMEDIATE technical foul on Bonzi before he can even get a word in edgewise.

It takes alot for me to complain about the officiating, but some of this is absolutely ridiculous. If the officials didn't want to let the game get out of control, they should have taken the necessary steps to ensure that it DIDN'T ALREADY lose control. Then, they decide not to eject a guy that makes visible forceable contact with an official, and then T a guy up for not saying a word. I'll say again: the only thing missing in the NBA's officiating is the French judge.


----------



## talula

*Half* 
Memphis 54
Sacramento 52


*Kings* 
Miller 17 points
Miller 8 rebounds
Divac/Jackson 2 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Posey/Gasol/Miller 9 points
Gasol 7 rebounds
Gasol 4 assists


Grizzlies have shot 11 free throws while the Kings have shot 26.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> Grizzlies have shot 11 free throws while the Kings have shot 26.


Coupled with the 17-8 on fouls statistic.

Good thing we're so deep -- otherwise, we wouldn't have a single win all year.


----------



## talula

*End 3rd* 
Memphis 70
Sacramento 75


*Kings* 
Stojakovic 26 points
Miller 13 rebounds
Miller 5 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Gasol 13 points
Gasol 9 rebounds
Watson/Gasol 5 assists


----------



## Mr Black

*Up and down all year*

Just as I watched this game I like the players we have but I am also beginning to think that we need to sure up our team's rotation. When we have five or six players score in double figures, it looks impressive but in the long run we need to sure up the rotation. So many players on our team do the same thing and I get tired of looking at the box score and seeing 5 or 6 players take around the same amount of shots. There isn't a dominating figure on our team except maybe Gasol and sometime he doesn't bring it like he should. I know West doesn't need to make a a trade in haste but something needs to happen and soon.


----------



## talula

*Re: Up and down all year*



> Originally posted by <b>Mr Black</b>!
> I know West doesn't need to make a a trade in haste but something needs to happen and soon.


Why do you feel the constant need to trade someone? I don't recall ever seeing a post from you that doesn't involve a trade.


----------



## GNG

James Posey and Peja Stojakovic run up the floor both jawing at each other. Posey eventually just sticks his hand up :thand: and Peja slaps it away. Posey gets a technical foul.

This isn't even a real game.


----------



## GNG

And the BS hasn't stopped yet. 

Memphis FT/FTAs: 10-14
Sacramento FT/FTAs: 25-32

Memphis fouls: 26
Sacramento fouls: 15

It's been 8 v 5 the whole damn year.


----------



## talula

Its getting to the point where games just aren't enjoyable. I can't watch a game without getting pissed off. Its admirable that our guys can keep playing so hard through all of the bs.


----------



## Mr Black

*Don't get me Wrong*

I like the team we have and I am proud of the way the team has played thus far but I do get tired of the constant rotation. Having depth is great but if you want to be a contender somebody has to standout and be the guy. I hope it's Gasol because I do really like him and what he can bring. But we need to make a definitive decision about the who's going to play big minutes and who's not. 

For example:

Posey
Battier
Jones

Jones is a rookie who probably won't play alot

But to a ertain degree these three are pretty much the same. Neither one does anything better than the other. Having more than two players that do the same thing is not having versility, it's silly. 

But repeat, I am not down on the team. I am just making observations.

Side Note - - - -

But I would like to see: 

Williams
Wells
Posey
gasol
Wright or Swift or Jake

Miller is just too unselfish to play the shooting guard spot. His attribtes can be better used if he played with the second unit. Wells wants to ball and the shots and he will be more aggressive than Miller.


----------



## talula

Way to go Posey. Too bad he couldn't get one of the refs as well. :greatjob:


----------



## GNG

Low-class move by Peja Stojakovic. Low...class. It's 111-97 and Peja's trying to Ricky Davis his way to forty points. It was a vindictive drive to the basket trying to do nothing more than stick it to Posey for the altercation earlier. I thought the little rat was above such underhanded tactics, but the entire Kings organization showed just how classless they were tonight.

Not that I would normally advocate something like this, but a move like that almost...ALMOST...deserves a Danny Fortson style intentional foul. Going to the basket with 11 seconds on the clock trying to embarass your defender is akin to swinging on a 3-0 pitch when your team has a double-digit lead. If pitchers are allowed (rather liberally) to headhunt in Major League Baseball, then I see no problem with a fair equivalent in the NBA. There was a minute left, and Peja was gunning three-pointers like no tomorrow. If you're going to run up the score in an attempt to (1) get 40 points; (2) stick it to your defender; and (3) embarass a team that defeated you earlier in the year, then you deserve whatever you get. If Stojakovic would have broken something on that fall to the floor, I would not have had the slightest bit of sympathy.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I thought the little rat was above such underhanded tactics, but the entire Kings organization showed just how classless they were tonight.


I just lost any respect that I previously had for the Kings. What a classless bunch. I really would have never expected such things from Peja.


----------



## Dakota

I never like that Stojackvic character even in his early days in Sacramento. He just reminds me of that cocky ***** who thinks he is better than everyone else in life. Ugggghhhhh.. I didn't see the game, but from reading what Rawse and Talula had to say, there points sum up the game best. 


Why are we not getting calls when we are a hard-working good chemistry-bound team???What is the deal?? I thought refs reward hard-working teams with calls on the floor. I mean, at least some calls. Geez, I guess some refs are just biased in there calls. Grizzlies are still not getting the respect they've earned this year. Hubie and Jerry will talk some sense into someone upstairs eventually. 


Low-Class move by Stojackvic?? Nothing I wouldn't expect from a stat-hungry guy like that.

No masked cursing (even if I completely agree with you)


----------



## Dakota

> Originally posted by *Talula*!
> Why do you feel the constant need to trade someone? I don't recall ever seeing a post from you that doesn't involve a trade.




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I'm betting that was not the best time to bring up a trade proposal was it?? 

:laugh: :laugh: 

I hear ya Talula


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> I just lost any respect that I previously had for the Kings. What a classless bunch. I really would have never expected such things from Peja.


You don't have to respect the Kings talula. I still respect Memphis even though we lost at Memphis. We might lose again when we come but I won't lose respect for Memphis. You guys are just angry and saying all kinds of things but it's aight.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> You don't have to respect the Kings talula. I still respect Memphis even though we lost at Memphis. We might lose again when we come but I won't lose respect for Memphis. You guys are just angry and saying all kinds of things but it's aight.


It had nothing to do with us losing. You guys have beat us many,many (did I say many?) times, and I still loved to watch the Kings. The move by Peja was just low-class. Doesn't make me like you Kings fans any less though. DaUnbreakableKinG is still okay with me. :grinning:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

It's cool talula. We still friends.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't have to respect the Kings talula. I still respect Memphis even though we lost at Memphis. We might lose again when we come but I won't lose respect for Memphis. You guys are just angry and saying all kinds of things but it's aight.


It's the way Sacramento won and how they handled it that really steams me. A lot of respect I had for Peja is now all but dead right now. I still don't have and never have had anything against their fans, who I expect fully to stick up for their team.

The way Memphis has been handled by the officials has been a continuous buildup, and tonight has been the breaking point for me. If anyone, I expect Kings fans to understand how frustrating a poorly-officiated game can be. Especially three or four (road games) in a row.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> I hear ya Talula



I'm just relatively happy with what we've got right now. If we can't get a darn good center or that "superstar" that everyone seems to think that we need, why make a trade? We're 15-13 after not just a tough schedule but the toughest schedule in the league thus far. We've got a great group of guys who play their hearts out every night. But, if we could make a deal for a couple of refs, I'd be all over it. :grinning:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> It's the way Sacramento won and how they handled it that really steams me. A lot of respect I had for Peja is now all but dead right now. I still don't have and never have had anything against their fans, who I expect fully to stick up for their team.
> 
> The way Memphis has been handled by the officials has been a continuous buildup, and tonight has been the breaking point for me. If anyone, I expect Kings fans to understand how frustrating a poorly-officiated game can be. Especially three or four (road games) in a row.


I didn't see the game rawse so I dont really know what happened but I understand your frustration about officials. If we got bad calls tonight I guess it would be the first time we did because we never get calls. It's always the Lakers getting the calls. I hope that Memphis starts getting more calls and win more games and go to playoffs. peace


----------



## Hibachi!

Ive had all the ****** and moaning i can take. Im tired of people WHINING about calls. Hey heres one on for size, DONT TACKLE YOUR OPPONENTS, maybe youll get some more respect from the Referees. We were driving to the basket, you werent, plain and simple.


No masked cursing


----------



## talula

How about don't bump the refs? 


Posey did what _anyone_ with _any_ respect for himself or his team would do.


----------



## Hibachi!

He barely touched him, it wasnt even a bump, and Sacramento wasnt complaining about the calls were they?


----------



## talula

Why would you start a thread on it then, bud?

Link


----------



## Hibachi!

BTW i love the Grizzlies, i like Jason Williams and Mike Miller and all those players, I do agree that Memphis doesnt get many calls, in fact they get no calls, but to say the game was won by the refs is ludacris and that Peja is a rat, and that were not classy is just stupidity. Watch every sports channel, when they go over that play, its Posey thats labeled trashy, not Peja. And welcome to my world, Sacto gets no calls against the Lakers. Im not on the boards complaining about it...


----------



## Hibachi!

My thread = Peja is gonna get suspended for it, do i think he should get suspended... no not really, im just simply saying i hope its not for Dallas, has nothing to do with the calls



> Why would you start a thread on it then, bud?


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> And welcome to my world, Sacto gets no calls against the Lakers. Im not on the boards complaining about it...


No one gets a call against the Lakers. And its not a welcome to your world thing either. The Grizzlies have dealt with this since the beginning of the franchise.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> My thread = Peja is gonna get suspended for it, do i think he should get suspended... no not really, im just simply saying i hope its not for Dallas, has nothing to do with the calls


I thought you just said he didn't even bump the ref?

I'm not going to continue to go back and forth on this. Rawse has already perfectly stated what feelings I have on the subject on the Sacto board.


----------



## Hibachi!

Sorry for the masked cursing btw.... anywayz, no one gets calls on the road. NOBODY, the Kings didnt get calls back when we were at Memphis, why should you get calls here? And our world is worse than yours, because when we dont get calls against the Lakers, it actually counts (playoffs)


----------



## Hibachi!

> I thought you just said he didn't even bump the ref?


For the same reason that Tim Duncan got suspended for a game..... the league has too....


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> For the same reason that Tim Duncan got suspended for a game..... the league has too....


He clearly made intentional contact while arguing with the referee. I don't know how you can't consider that a bump. 

Fans are going to complain when a team shoots twice as many free throws, especially when the number is as high as 40. No one said it cost the game. No one said the Kings didn't outplay the Grizzlies.

Like I said earlier, I have nothing against Kings fans. Its over. Its just a game. Life goes on.


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Sorry for the masked cursing btw.... anywayz, no one gets calls on the road. NOBODY, the Kings didnt get calls back when we were at Memphis, why should you get calls here? And our world is worse than yours, because when we dont get calls against the Lakers, it actually counts (playoffs)


LMAO, last night counted. At least they put an L in our standings. 

OT: I can't stand fans of teams that haven't won jack squat acting like their team is super superior. Win something, then get arrogant. At this point the Kings are no different from the Blazers in terms of winning.


----------



## Hibachi!

*Apologies...*

The Grizzlies played a great game..... i do admit the foul discrepency was a little high... and Pau always kills us... 
Memphis has a good team and i cant wait til we play next time (gonna be pretty physical)


----------



## talula

:naughty: 

_Peja Stojakovic of the Sacramento Kings (news) was suspended for one game by the NBA on Wednesday for making improper contact with a game official. _ 

Link 




James Posey climbed up the ranks of talula's favorite players list last night. :yes:


----------



## Hibachi!




----------



## c_dog

someone got what he deserved. i agree i never thought peja would do what he did last night. yeah, the bump could have been an accident, but the guy was really rubbing it in on us by jacking up shots when the game was practically over.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> :naughty:
> 
> _Peja Stojakovic of the Sacramento Kings (news) was suspended for one game by the NBA on Wednesday for making improper contact with a game official. _
> 
> Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Posey climbed up the ranks of talula's favorite players list last night. :yes:


Good. Too bad this wasn't enforced the moment he bumped him.

Can't say he didn't deserve this -- the only person I really feel bad for is Hedo, who is actually going to the Kings game tomorrow.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO, last night counted. At least they put an L in our standings.


Exactly. In the West, literally every game counts. The eight seed in this conference is going to have 45 wins, give or take a couple. Saying a game "doesn't count" because our team isn't as good in Kings fans' eyes isn't justifiable at all.


----------



## Zeus

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> I just lost any respect that I previously had for the Kings. What a classless bunch. I really would have never expected such things from Peja.


please. it's a professional basketball game. it isn't paddycake pre-school where no score is kept and everyone is a winner. so what if the game was in hand by that time? play the full 48 and don't worry about hurting someone's feelings. boo hoo.

by the way, Mr. Black....i LOVE the rotation Hubie is using. in case you haven't noticed, our strength is our depth, and we're playing to our strength. it's what keeps us in games (see the win at home vs. the Kings and the win at Cleveland for two of the most obvious examples) and it's what has had us five games over .500 (pre-Ren injury). some advice: quit reading Marc Stein.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Zeus</b>!
> 
> 
> please. it's a professional basketball game. it isn't paddycake pre-school where no score is kept and everyone is a winner. so what if the game was in hand by that time? play the full 48 and don't worry about hurting someone's feelings. boo hoo.


Well, if we're going by that logic, then you should be just as glad as anyone about Posey's reaction to Peja's last-minute drive to forty. He certainly didn't act like "paddycake pre-school" when he threw Stojakovic to the ground.

People don't understand that Peja initiated the incident and Posey reacted accordingly.


----------



## Zeus

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, if we're going by that logic, then you should be just as glad as anyone about Posey's reaction to Peja's last-minute drive to forty. He certainly didn't act like "paddycake pre-school" when he threw Stojakovic to the ground.
> 
> People don't understand that Peja initiated the incident and Posey reacted accordingly.


you're right. i am.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>Zeus</b>!
> please. it's a professional basketball game.



 

So maybe people expect players to act like _professionals_ instead of like they're attending some sort of nascar event.


And I wouldn't normally advocate Posey's actions, but it was understandable for that situation.


----------



## Zeus

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> So maybe people expect players to act like _professionals_ instead of like they're attending some sort of nascar event.


no, it means people should quit whining about a team "running up the score" or going for a career high.


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>Zeus</b>!
> no, it means people should quit whining about a team "running up the score" or going for a career high.


So why not quit whining about other people whining? If you don't like it, don't read it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> People don't understand that Peja initiated the incident and Posey reacted accordingly.


Peja said after the game that Posey was touching him on the face during the game and he told the referee and Posey told Peja to shut tha ____ up. Posey got the first technical. And Peja said that that's the reason he tried to score against him. (also Posey should remember Peja pretty well because his jersey number is 41 and guess who scored 41 on him). Another thing rawse is that I don't care that Posey threw Peja down. But he did nothing with that. If Posey had wanted to try to stop Peja he should have done it the other 47 minutes. It was too late and stop talking about it. Peja won that battle. 

also rawse if you're playing basketball and your opponent touches you on your face wouldn't you try to beat him in any way you can? everybody would. and that's what Peja did. 

LINK


----------



## Hibachi!

*Real Classy Posey...*

http://www.nba.com/kings/news/The_Inside_Dishvs_Utah_1228.html

It was Poseys tackle that is the reason for Pejas elbow... all well sure didnt seem to effect him... considering that Peja more than doubles Poseys points a game...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

You're crying like Vlade Divac now:sigh:


----------



## talula

Shouldn't this be on the Sacramento board? You're not going to get any support here. Peja shouldn't have tried to run the score up. Both players were wrong. Its time to get over it.


----------



## Hibachi!

Why does everyone point out Vlade Divac? Like every player in the NBA doesnt complain about every foul... unless its on purpose there aint one NBA player that just takes it, they always give a look or question the ref or raise their hands in disbelief...



> You're crying like Vlade Divac now


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Why does everyone point out Vlade Divac? Like every player in the NBA doesnt complain about every foul... unless its on purpose there aint one NBA player that just takes it, they always give a look or question the ref or raise their hands in disbelief...


And welcome to last week, folks. 

Because Vlade does it all the time. Actually, no, Vlade doesn't whine. He almost cries and throws a fit. That's a step below mere complaining. But, on the other hand, it's a step above bumping refs.

And as far as Peja goes, why should I give a damn? That's the price he pays for unsportsmanlike behavior. In the aftermath of that incident, I think it's funny that Posey seems to have gotten the last laugh. Peja got a suspension and his widdle elbow bumped.

By the way, posting this kind of garbage on the Memphis board is baiting and borderline trollish. Get in line and grow up.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> You're not going to get any support here. Peja shouldn't have tried to run the score up. Both players were wrong. Its time to get over it.


So now it's time to get over it, and both players were wrong. :clap: 


and also rawse: Vlade cries and does all kinds of things but he doesn't get angry to the point that he has to throw down players hard on the floor not caring if they will get hurt.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> So now it's time to get over it, and both players were wrong. :clap:
> 
> 
> and also rawse: Vlade cries and does all kinds of things but he doesn't get angry to the point that he has to throw down players hard on the floor not caring if they will get hurt.


Although referees weren't the reason Posey threw Stojakovic down...


----------

